# DANGER!



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't EVER accidentally batter up and deep fry some corn on the cob with your red fish and sea trout... 
Just sayin...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

WannaBay said:


> Don't EVER accidentally batter up and deep fry some corn on the cob with your red fish and sea trout...
> Just sayin...
> 
> View attachment 1090806
> ...


Wow! And how did you post the one that moves?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Wow! And how did you post the one that moves?


I thought I was about to pass out or reliving an acid trip….


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Just made a gif out of a real short video...


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

... with this app.










Mountain camp in September...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Please don’t give Jack any ideas on moving pics
i really really don’t want to see moving tripe or flopping rooster heads😂

great looking spread of food


----------

